

Show HN: Code Fight Club – Become a better developer by fighting - hathers
http://code-fight.club

======
kidlogic
Pretty cool. Recommendations below:

1) Have the original authors post a description on their thought process when
solving the puzzle

2) Have voters discuss _why_ they believe one process is better than the
other.

Both points 1 & 2 would help make CFC a learning material for new developers
(such as myself)!

~~~
hathers
Thanks for the reply. Both of these points could be achieved my people using
the fight-description box and voters could comment with their reasons for
voting for one or other.

Nethertheless, maybe this could be made more obvious.

Thanks again!

